# Cactus For goats ???



## stano40 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can a goat eat cactus?

From time to time I buy opuntia (cactus) without the needles.  It's an organic cactus that I buy and my land tortoise's go crazy for it.

Has anyone every given opuntia to a goat?

bob


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am not familiar with that variety, but living in Arizona, I am familiar with cactus. My goats learn at a few days old that it isn't as tasty as it looks!  They try to nibble it a lot when they are first learning to eat solid food, but quickly realize that thorns in the mouth aren't that fun. It won't hurt them to eat it, though.


----------



## stano40 (Aug 8, 2010)

About the only thing I was thinking of is that it might be too laxative for the goats.

I would imagine in small amounts they might like it.

I get the opuntia from rivenrock.com.  They have always been great in their product and also sell a lot to restaurants and people who enjoy it in salads.  The cactus comes without needles.

I've never tried it.


----------

